# madone 6.5 vs. 6,9



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone is offering to sell me a used 6.9 in my ideal size. What is the difference between a 6.5 and a 6.9?
Is their a weight difference?


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

6.5 or 6.9 framset or entire build? Components? Wheels?

The trek site discusses differences between the 6.5 and 6.9. Red vs SSL carbon. There is a claimed 50 grams weight differential in this model's frameset. For me, I figured I'd get the SSL for the extra $200, I was already there so what the heck, go pro right. But having not lived with both models I cannot comment on the difference in ride, stiffness, comfort, etc - the test rides I did don't warrant comment they were too brief but I figured it would take someone of ANdy Schleck's caliber to provide a fair assessment - they are probably close!
The below article from bikeradar was helpful in my search
2011 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL – First Look - BikeRadar

Just keep in mind warranties are not transferable from original owner ... that said I don't know what happens if you get a used trek from a trek dealer. Not knowing the deal you are getting, used equipment at this price range always makes me nervous. Rather start from new, with a known history, with the warranty, etc unless of course the price is really really good. I looked used too, just never found anything exceptional in price vs what I could get from the shop I bought at --- I ended up almost 30% off list on mine --- a used $5k bike with no warranty scared me.


----------



## biserker1 (Jun 29, 2012)

not sure if you made the purchase (I am new to the forum), Jut purchased a used 2010 6.5 and love the bike. If you are moving from a non-carbon fiber bike to this, make sure you inspect every inch of the frame and fork for cracks or any other form of damage.


----------

